# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  want Earn money

## nixg

Hi,

 May be somebody find this thread funny. But still I want to ask this questions if any body can help me.

      I am looking after one Cnc lab with facility of deep hard coat facility.
I think i do have nice knowledge in ophthalmic lens surfacing.
      Is there any way that i can earn money thorugh internet with optical knowledge. For your knowledge i am staying India.

                                      Nixg

----------

